# New Duct Tape... ?



## cambruzzi (Dec 30, 2008)

I heard on NPR last night that the number one energy saving solution is to re duct tape your heating ducts. What do you guys think???


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Only if they're leaking......:whistling2:


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Although you'd think duct tape would work good on ducts, that's not the case. Heat will dry out regular duct tape. It will become brittle and fall apart. If you want to seal you ducts, use foil tape. And yes, I agree, there can be a lot of air leakage through a forced air duct system.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh yea, not the windows, leaking doors, poorly insulated walls, na

Well you know what they say:

Give me duck tape and a hammer and I can fix anything :laughing:


----------



## cambruzzi (Dec 30, 2008)

why dont you see more isulation around the heating ducts??? ie. wrapped around the duct???


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

cambruzzi said:


> why dont you see more isulation around the heating ducts??? ie. wrapped around the duct???


Cost :glare:


----------



## cambruzzi (Dec 30, 2008)

I see. Story of my life.:laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I sealed the seams on all the ducts I could reach in my basement. I haven't gotten to the insulation yet, but even without it, I notice a huge difference in the temp of my laundry room (where most of the exposed ducts are). Before I taped everything, that room was uncomfortably warm, but now it's the same temp as the rest of the basement. Now all that wasted heat goes to the rooms that need it.

It may take a very long time for it to pay off though. While I was taping a seam near a light bulb, I bumped the bulb with my elbow and took out the power in 1/2 of the basement. Had to call an electrician and he finished up about 1:30 a.m. He said the fixture was faulty anyway, he showed me a burn mark in it. So I was all excited about saving money on my gas bill and ended up paying an electrician $150. My husband said if I save us any more money, he's going to go broke :laughing:.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> While I was taping a seam near a light bulb, I bumped the bulb with my elbow and took out the power in 1/2 of the basement. Had to call an electrician and he finished up about 1:30 a.m.


that was obviously before you were a member HERE, right? lol

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

:laughing:.........:no:........:whistling2:


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I was slowly going through the basement putting the foil tape on the ducts anywhere there was some leakage.

But I can't find that roll of tape anymore. I think the wife used it as shipping tape when mailing Christmas presents out.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The nice, shiney packages probably made everyone feel special. Or, maybe :santa: took it. 

Look at it this way, you have a reason to go to the hardware store now :yes:.

Of course, now that you blamed it on her, you'll find it somewhere :laughing:.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> The nice, shiney packages probably made everyone feel special. Or, maybe :santa: took it.
> 
> Look at it this way, you have a reason to go to the hardware store now :yes:.
> 
> Of course, now that you blamed it on her, you'll find it somewhere :laughing:.


Just an update to this post. gma2rjc, you are 100% CORRECT. Yesterday, I found the roll of foil tape under the bed in the basement. 

So I wrongly accussed my wife and I apologize. :whistling2:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That's funny. If it was under the bed, you might be able to transfer the blame to the cat or dog. 

One of these days I'm going to really pay attention to what goes on around here and find out who keeps misplacing my tools. They all have their own little spot in the laundry room. All organized. But there is always just one tool missing.....the one I'm looking for. LOL

A couple weeks ago I was trying to do a 'quick' repair outside on a wooden safety gate at the top of the deck stairs. I spent 15 minutes looking for the silly little bear saw. I looked everywhere. I could have sworn I had seen it within the past day or two. Where was it? On the kitchen countertop under some papers. Who left it there? :whistling2:


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

drtbk4ever said:


> Just an update to this post. gma2rjc, you are 100% CORRECT. Yesterday, I found the roll of foil tape under the bed in the basement.
> :whistling2:


I've often wondered where those little rolls of foil tape went to reproduce. Hey, while you were under there did you happen to see a grey tube sock? One of mine came up missing from my dryer. I read some where that they are often magnetically attracted to foil tape if you do not use the proper fabric softener.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm. No I didn't find any tube socks. However, there was a dust bunny under there.

I think I can blame my daughter. I am sure she was downstairs when I was working on those ducts.

gma, my problem is if I set something down and leave it there too long, someone comes along and puts it away. Unfortunately, away where they think it goes, not where I think it should be.


----------

